# Help! My Puppy dry heaves every morning....



## SpinWard (Jun 15, 2012)

For 3 weeks now my 5 month old english bulldog puppy coughs or dry heaves and sometimes throws up. It always happens in the morning. Sometimes at night but never during the day. If he does throw up it may contain a bit of his food, or just foamy bile. Ive been to two vets and both ruled out anything serious but couldnt tell me what it was. It is on going and im very concerned. Can someone PLEASE tell me what it is?

I have a video of what he does, take a look http://youtu.be/YOgHoWDsQTk


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Im not saying that this is what it is, but its just another suggestion for you to think about. Plus I dont know a lot about bull dogs (sorry)

My dog has very mild IBD (irritable bowel) it was worse as a puppy, and when there is no food in her stomach, I'm talking completely empty and nothing left to digest, she gets very nauseous and spews up bile until she has something in her belly then she is fine again. She used to eat grass like crazy to keep something in her stomach. She spewed quite a bit as a puppy until I found the right food for her.
She is older now and its not much of an issue. 

Im assuming you feed him morning and night? Is it before or after you feed him? Are his poohs still normal? Can you rule out any blockages to his system or he hasnt eaten anything that could be stuck in his gut? What food is he on? Is his skin ok? No red spots or rashes or anything? 
All those questions helped me get to the bottom of the issue for my girl. 

You could also talk to the people you got him from. Ask if they know anything about it. If its a breeder they should be able to shed some light on the issue for you. 

He is very cute! And I hope he gets better soon  please keep us updated!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds like hunger pukes to me. Are you feeding 2x daily? You should be feeding him 3x daily until 6 months, but at least 2x. You may want to take just a little food out of each of those feedings and set it aside for a bed time snack. He's getting so hungry between dinner and breakfast, that it's making him vomit. Giving him just a little food at bedtime (not a full meal!) will help tide him over until breakfast. This is a common problem in puppies, especially during times of rapid growth.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Blu Boy does this when he has an empty stomach. I must be sure to give him a late night snack and also keep his meals on a regular schedule. He is almost 6 years old and I still feed him twice a day and a snack at bedtime. 

The bile stains are the worst to get out of carpets too.


----------



## SpinWard (Jun 15, 2012)

I do feed him 3 times a day 9am, 3pm and 8 pm.

Two days ago i started giving him a slice of bread at 1 am and at 6 am because a vet suggested that.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Bread isn't at all good for dogs . . .

Kabota has GERD caused by starvation. GERD causes a dog to throw up stomach acid frequently. (Unlike humans, dogs aren't meant to have acid in their stomachs constantly, only in response to food being there, too. Long term starvation can damage that system and cause the stomach to fill with acid constantly. Because that acid will harm the lining of the stomach, the dog throws it up.) We make sure to feed him at least a little food every four hours, just regular dog food or treats or cooked chicken, etc., and yes, I do wake up in the middle of the night to make that happen, every night. I also give him Pepcid, 10mg, once a day.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

I need to use this forum more! I could probably learn more here then I do from my lecturers at university! Even though I am qualified vet nurse (within the past year)no one has ever told me the above. (I do listen as well haha) My vet just said keep her belly full or she will throw up cos of her ibd. Guess it comes with more experience. Sorry to digress on the subject at hand! I wouldn't feed bread, maybe some mashed pumpkin or just some boiled rice. Something to soothe his tummy in between meals.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Now ask me about entropion and watch me go "um, eyes?"

I use his food, green beans, pumpkin or chicken. Middle of the night, I keep a little bowl of his food in the drawer of my nightstand.


----------

